
Clojure 2015 Year in Review - andrioni
http://stuartsierra.com/2015/12/31/clojure-2015-year-in-review
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821493).

